
Symptoms You’re On The Verge Of A Burn Out - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/7-symptoms-youre-on-the-verge-of-a-burn-out/
======
jimfl
8\. You write a blog post about burnout.

~~~
edragonu
9\. You comment on a link about a blog post about burnout :-)

